# True story.



## INDYFIGHTER (May 9, 2008)

The other day I was leaving the school after sparring with my instructor.  I was riding my motorcycle and it had just started to rain at the school.  

I was heading North to my brothers in the city and I got to moving pretty good trying to get out and stay out of the rain. 

As I rounded a corner coming into the downtown area on a six lane spit avenue I see three LEO's walking out into the street in front of me waving their hand and pointing for me to pull over.  I was busted. :duh:

So I pull over and they ask me if I knew why I was pulled over.

I said "Yes sir, I was speeding.".

"Have any weapons?" "Yes sir, a gun in the saddlebag here's my permit and license.".

"Ok, lets see your registration."

As I started to get in one of my bags he stopped me and looked concerned so I explained the gun was in my leather jacket in the other bag. "Ok, go ahead."

I opened the bag with them all watching closely.  On top was my head gear.

"You a mixed martial artist?" he asked.

It kind of made me laugh, "No, I take Kempo karate and boxing at Jerry Smith's Self Defense Systems and work at the Harley shop."  hoping one of these two statements would gain me some credit. 

"Hey Joe." he yelled to another officer.  "Put this head gear on and let me hit you!"  they all get a good laugh while writing me a ticket. :lfao:

"Tell you what sir, I'll put it on and you can hit me."
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The all laughed but declined my invitation.

In the end he cut me a pretty good deal, they clocked me doing 67 in a 35 and wrote it for 50 in a 35.  Still $150 ticket but a lot better than doing over 20 mph over the limit.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (May 9, 2008)

lol


----------



## MA-Caver (May 9, 2008)

Sometimes if done well, cops can be good eggs. They still have their jobs but can cut slack on you if you're a good egg too.


----------

